# Current seems to be too strong for my tetras?



## NeptuneStar (Aug 18, 2011)

So I finally put my little glowlight tetras in their new 5 gallon home today. (Some of you on here will recall the pain this tank has put me through, so I am glad to finally have fish in there.)

The tank is bigger and nicer than their other one, with lots more places to hide....but it also has a stronger filter, and unfortunately, the poor little dears look like they are constantly having to fight the current. Sometimes it even looks like they are drifting backwards. And the one fish that had swim bladder problems and was swimming on its side for a while (that finally got better and swam normally this week) started drifting sideways again due to this strong current. 

Will they get used to it, as some people suggested, and learn to cope with it? Or should I do something about it? I've been told to lower the water level, RAISE the water level, add funky gadgets to the output, and I've also been told both that current is bad for these fish and that they actually LIKE it and NEED it. The conflicting advice is driving me bonkers! By the way, the tank is an Marineland Eclipse Hex 5 with the built-in top filter that comes on those models. Since this tank is designed around that filtration system, changing to a different one would be nigh on impossible.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You might want to look up a profile on the glowlights to see what their natural environment is, to see if they like current or not.

I've found that putting a foam prefilter on the inlet of my filter and letting it get dirty and partially clogged is a great way to weaken the flow from my filter. As far as limiting the flow, though, I have no experience.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't tell you from personal experience what conditions are good for Glowlight tetras but this is what I found when I looked it up:
Glowlight tetra


> Glowlight tetra habitat and range:
> 
> The Glowlight tetra is a benthopelagic species endemic to the tropical Essequibo River in Guyana, South America. The Essequibo River is the longest river in Guyana and runs from the Acarai Mountains (close to the Brazilian border) to the Atlantic Ocean. The surrounding habitat varies from mountainous to forest and savannah. The river contains a lot of rapids and waterfalls.


Glowlight Tetra,*Hemigrammus erythrozonus*Species Profile, Care Instructions, Feeding and more.**::**Aquarium Domain.com


> Glowlight Tetras originate from the tropical streams, rivers and flood plains of South America. They are a schooling fish species that lives in large groups in the wild, which affords them protection from larger fish species that prey on them. Swimming in large schools provides the Glowlight Tetra with many sets of eyes to look for danger and confuses predator fish as the myriad of reflections from the fishes neon stripes make it difficult to pick out a single fish to attempt to eat. Along with swimming in large schools, the Glowlight Tetra tends to stay in well planted areas near the river banks. This affords them added protection and serves as a good location in which to find small insects, crustaceans and plant material on which to feed.


Seeing as they live in fast flowing rivers, but in the slower moving parts, it seems to me that a moderate (ie some current but not too much) water flow would be perfect.

Often fish naturally swim into the current or even play with so your fish might just be enjoying themselves. The danger in a small tank is that they may find it hard to get away from the current so that they can rest. I would guess our fish are fine but it's hard to tell without seeing them. Using decor in the tank like a piece of driftwood would break up the flow making areas with and without current. 

As a reference these fish seem happy and acting normally:
Glowlight Tetra.mpg - YouTube


----------

